# Been to the docs....



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Aright lads

just been to the doc, basically had no libido since I came off my last cycle. Was on a bit too long, test prop and tren ace 15 weeks

finished about 4 months ago took nolva for four weeks and that was it. Started to have no interest in sex, stupidly I started taking test again 2ml every second day for two weeks hoped I would get some libido back

any ways the way I was feeling Kim kardashian could be rubbing her jack and Danny in my face and I wouldn't have a twinge!

doc says my test levels are through the roof but my sex hormones are really low

he didn't offer any medication just said to come back in two months and get bloods taken again. I asked him about doing my own pct, nolva, clomid and hcg. He said definitely don't do it, just let your body right itself

just after some advice, should I try my own pct or do as the doc says?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Are test and sex hormones not the same thing? Obviously I have no idea?


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Mate that's what I was thinking. I thought I if you had high test then your sex drive was through the roof

It's low shgb levels the docs says iv got. ****ting myself to be honest, all my fault I know but I recovered well before just on nolva.


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If it were me I'd just do as the doc says, otherwise you can't exactly go back to him for more help without looking a cvnt


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

im gonny do as the doc says, just ride it out hopefully get sorted

Btw the test I was taking the last few weeks was d hacks test prop, defo legit, doc says my test levels where highest he had seen lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Ask @hackskii .


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm no expert or user but it could be Prolactin levels. Sure I read someone else on here had similar issues and it was due to high levels of prolactin. caber sorted him within a couple of weeks. Might be worth a punt at least.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

listen to your doc id say


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mccaff1967 said:


> Aright lads
> 
> just been to the doc, basically had no libido since I came off my last cycle. Was on a bit too long, test prop and tren ace 15 weeks
> 
> ...


try watching some gay porn.

it's test you need to do to rule out all possibilities


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

It would be stupid of me not to listen to the doc

as was said before I'd look like a right tit when I go back to get bloods done and I'm found out to be taking all sorts


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> try watching some gay porn.
> 
> it's test you need to do to rule out all possibilities


I will have to borrow some off you then squire!


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

You took tren so i think it is The prolactin. And that's a bitch.. bc it can stay high for a very long time! Even if you stop using. Some caber should sort it out. But wait till after the next visit to the doc.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Why not do a power PCT of course the docs gona say don't donyour own pct, that's like going to the docs and saying you can't put on weight should I start taking gear he's gona say no don't.

There's stickies on power pct but that's what I would suggest.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

mccaff1967 said:


> I will have to borrow some off you then squire!


I could come round and jerk off in front of you


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The doctor don't know ****. I'd try some clomid


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

proviron ftw, gogo gadget super sperm


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, test levels are through the roof and SHBG is down, that sounds about right, test does inhibit SHBG most steroids do.

Well, I would not do any more gear for now.

You can start some hCG not sure where you are at recovery wise.

But, at least you can take nolva at 20mg per day starting now, add 5000u vitamin D now, and do 2000u hCG and shoot that every 3 days.

If after a couple of weeks you do not feel anything, drop the hCG and add clomid at 100mg for 3 weeks, then drop that to 50mg for a couple of weeks.


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I could come round and jerk off in front of you


Taken that too far now lol


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought that myself, but it is hard to argue with a medical professional


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Well, test levels are through the roof and SHBG is down, that sounds about right, test does inhibit SHBG most steroids do.
> 
> Well, I would not do any more gear for now.
> 
> ...


Defo no gear just now, need to get myself back on track

Cheers for the advice dude, I'm getting clomid tomorrow, il get some hcg as well!


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Wallace86 said:


> Why not do a power PCT of course the docs gona say don't donyour own pct, that's like going to the docs and saying you can't put on weight should I start taking gear he's gona say no don't.
> 
> There's stickies on power pct but that's what I would suggest.


I'll have a gander at that mate, iv heard people talking of power pct

Just confusing as **** when the doc tells you not to do these things knowing they help!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

mccaff1967 said:


> I'll have a gander at that mate, iv heard people talking of power pct
> 
> Just confusing as **** when the doc tells you not to do these things knowing they help!


I imagine the doctor could get into trouble if he advised you to take Clomid etc? Just a guess?


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

sen said:


> I imagine the doctor could get into trouble if he advised you to take Clomid etc? Just a guess?


Probably mate, it would be "unethical" of him to suggest it


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

sen said:


> I imagine the doctor could get into trouble if he advised you to take Clomid etc? Just a guess?


It would be unethical for him to do it...Clomid is a female fertility drug. It's use in male fertility treatment is off label.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

peanutbob69 said:


> It would be unethical for him to do it...Clomid is a female fertility drug. It's use in male fertility treatment is off label.


Yeah that's what I thought. How would they treat something like that then if he's not improved by time he goes back?


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

What every post in this thread should say;

"I'm no expert...But your doctor is."

And there's your answer lol ..Let your body sort its self.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

problem is doctors do not know how to treat AAS shutdown, their fix, TRT, so although he is an expert, protocols for recovery are about and it happens to be from a doctor that specializes in this.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

hackskii said:


> problem is doctors do not know how to treat AAS shutdown, their fix, TRT, so although he is an expert, protocols for recovery are about and it happens to be from a doctor that specializes in this.


Definately with the "General" being the operative word in General Practioner.

They know a little bit about most health conditions then your referred for further investigations.


----------

